# When and how to let out of cage



## Bubby's Mom (Dec 1, 2010)

Bubby is becoming more used to me especially when he doesn't see my hands..he will actually come over to my side of the cage and get as close as he can to me. When can I start letting him out of his cage and how to I go about catching him once he is out. As I said in another post, his wings are not clipped yet, so I don't want to terrify him with the catching process......I am in a tizzy over him....he's such a cutie and I want to bond so badly! Any suggestions on the best way to start?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

This will help you as it helped myself and others http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q


----------

